# Napoli-Inter: lunedì 30 novembre ore 21.00 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2015)

Napoli Inter, partita in programma lunedì 30 novembre 2015 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli.

Si troveranno di fronte la prima e la seconda in classifica.
Sarà il vero scontro diretto per lo scudetto. 

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta da Sky e da Premium lunedì 30 novembre dalle ore 21.00.

A seguire tutte le informazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2015)

Se l'Inter vincerà pure a Napoli avrà la strada spianata.


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Novembre 2015)

Napoli vince sicuro


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2015)

Pipita non tradirci proprio adesso...


----------



## Sir Pilade (23 Novembre 2015)

Che si torni agli 1-0, anzi in questo caso allo 0-1


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Novembre 2015)

Questa sfida darà un'ulteriore iniezione di fiducia ad una delle 2.
Attenzione però che se dovesse finire in pareggio e la Juve dovesse piano piano rosicchiare qualche punto qua e là non la vedo ancora del tutto fuori dai giochi, per quanto stia giocando davvero male e lo abbia dimostrato anche contro di noi.


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2015)

Sono convinti...


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono convinti...



Mio Dio sti menestrelli, che titoli...

Cioè ma possono mettere sulla prima pagina un'apologia al gioco violento e disonesto ? Non ho parole.


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mio Dio sti menestrelli, che titoli...
> 
> Cioè ma possono mettere sulla prima pagina un'apologia al gioco violento e disonesto ? Non ho parole.



Sono peggio di Tuttosport imho. Almeno Tuttosport lo ammette esplicitamente di esser gestito da ultras della Juventus e di essere una macchietta di quotidiano, è come uno straccivendolo che va in piazza ad urlare che lui vende stracci. La Gazzetta invece si atteggia ancora a grande giornale sportivo.
Ah, dimenticavo: scommetto che per martedì è già pronto il poster degli eroi di Napoli, nel caso di successo nerazzurro.


----------



## de sica (27 Novembre 2015)

Ride bene chi ride ultimo caro "melo"


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2015)

0-3 facilissimo per i CiuffoBoy , doppietta di Medel e gol di rovesciata di MR 40 milioni .


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 0-3 facilissimo per i CiuffoBoy , doppietta di Medel e gol di rovesciata di MR 40 milioni .



Purtroppo si è rotto, ma tanto ci pensa bomber Icardi che con un'esapletta balza in testa alla classifica cannonieri.


----------



## Butcher (27 Novembre 2015)

Risultato già scritto sugli almanacchi, come il 19° scudetto interista nel 2016.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2015)

Partita da X. Il Napoli martellerà l'Inter per 90 minuti con più possesso palla, più tiri dentro e fuori dallo specchio e con più occasioni, però l'Inter si chiuderà a riccio e porterà a casa lo 0-0; altrimenti un'altra soluzione è l'1-1 col vantaggio del Napoli che però si lascerà travolgere dall'entusiasmo e subirà il pareggio dell'Inter in mischia da parte di qualche cesso random, tipo Melo/Medel/Guarìn/Nagatomo/Jesus.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Novembre 2015)

ha battuto messi a casa sua, come se il merito fosse solo suo, questo sta fuori ahahahha


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ha battuto messi a casa sua, come se il merito fosse solo suo, questo sta fuori ahahahha


_
Sta fuori di *melo*ne._ (cit.)


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si è rotto, ma tanto ci pensa bomber Icardi che con un'esapletta balza in testa alla classifica cannonieri.



con cosa??


----------



## vero juventino (28 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono peggio di Tuttosport imho. Almeno Tuttosport lo ammette esplicitamente di esser gestito da ultras della Juventus e di essere una macchietta di quotidiano, è come uno straccivendolo che va in piazza ad urlare che lui vende stracci. La Gazzetta invece si atteggia ancora a grande giornale sportivo.
> Ah, dimenticavo: scommetto che per martedì è già pronto il poster degli eroi di Napoli, nel caso di successo nerazzurro.


il direttore di tuttosport è de paola noto antijuventino ex corriere dello sport, tu proprio non ne azzecchi una neache per sbaglio


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2015)

Vedendo le due squadre fino ad oggi, non vedo come l'Inter possa scamparla. Poi, si sa, nel calcio può succedere di tutto ed il mazzo dell'Inter è una roba che non conosce paragoni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedendo le due squadre fino ad oggi, non vedo come l'Inter possa scamparla. Poi, si sa, nel calcio può succedere di tutto ed il mazzo dell'Inter è una roba che non conosce paragoni.



infatti il problema è quello , non tanto il valore dei giocatori ( dove l'inter non avrebbe scampo ) ma il fatto C che ha portato l'inter ad essere dove è oggi in classifica ..

si dice tanto dei non gol presi dall inter ? si vero ma andate a vedere i miracoli di Handanovic in ogni partita ? la difesa lascia sempre qualcosa , non è un muro ..

andate a vedere come ad ogni partita ci siano sempre delle occasioni a favore dei loro avversari che però clamorosamente vengono sprecate..

è solo una questione di tempo , prima o poi verrà fuori il loro vero valore che a mio avviso è pure inferiore a quello del Milan


----------



## Aragorn (30 Novembre 2015)

Se l'Inter porta a casa un pareggio (o addirittura la vittoria) è il caso di iniziare a preoccuparsi seriamente.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

dai! speriamo che il Napoli ne facciano 4 a questi qua... vederli vincere mi rode...


----------



## kolao95 (30 Novembre 2015)

Piallateli!


----------



## mr.wolf (30 Novembre 2015)

2 fisso facile


----------



## Marco23 (30 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> infatti il problema è quello , non tanto il valore dei giocatori ( dove l'inter non avrebbe scampo ) ma
> 
> 
> è solo una questione di tempo , prima o poi verrà fuori il loro vero valore che a mio avviso è pure inferiore a quello del Milan


Hanno più punti di quelli che meritano, però non puoi dire che hanno una rosa inferiore al Milan


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2015)

Ho un bruttissimo presentimento per questa partita...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Novembre 2015)

Forza Napoli.


----------



## mr.wolf (30 Novembre 2015)

NAPOLI-INTER ore 21 FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI

Napoli (4-3-3): Reina, Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam, Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik, Callejon, Higuain, Insigne.

Inter (4-3-3): Handanovic, D'Ambrosio, Miranda, Murillo, Nagatomo, Guarin, Medel, Brozovic, Ljajic, Icardi, Perisic.


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

*Mamma mia che gol Higuain

Mamma mia!

1-0 Napoli*


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Gooool il pipita


----------



## kolao95 (30 Novembre 2015)

Gonzaloooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2015)

1-0 higuain


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Dio mio.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Novembre 2015)

Una macchina da gol


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

eh booom!! vai napoli! vai pepita!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Novembre 2015)

Che giocatore ragazzi.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Ccezzionale


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Novembre 2015)

Grandissimo, avessimo noi un campione come il Pipitaaa


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Novembre 2015)

E' l'anno del ciuccio...


----------



## Gekyn (30 Novembre 2015)

Come glielo invidio


----------



## davoreb (30 Novembre 2015)

Adesso i catanecciari devono attaccare


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Anche noi avremmo potuto segnare al derby dopo 1 minuto. Ma non abbiamo higuain


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Bel cross di perisic haha


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

ci vorrebbe un bel 4 a 0... tanto per farli tornare sul pianeta terra quei scarponi perdazzuri


----------



## bettyzlatan (30 Novembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ci vorrebbe un bel 4 a 0... tanto per farli tornare sul pianeta terra quei scarponi perdazzuri



Ma se siete gasatissimi per il 4-1 di sabato


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma perché non ha messo Jovetic?


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> Ma se siete gasatissimi per il 4-1 di sabato



no no.. la vittoria di sabato non c'entra.. è solo odio


----------



## kolao95 (30 Novembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> Ma se siete gasatissimi per il 4-1 di sabato



Attenti che arriva una piallata epocale.


----------



## bettyzlatan (30 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Attenti che arriva una piallata epocale.


Quindi??


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Il Napoli deve farne un altro e poi li pialla sicuro. Ma finché stanno solo 1-0 non mi fido


----------



## kolao95 (30 Novembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> Quindi??



Quindi penserei alla tua squadra fossi in te..


----------



## bettyzlatan (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma io ci penso eccome tranquillo


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Occhio che non sono morti


----------



## Serginho (30 Novembre 2015)

Ci sono solo 2 italiani in campo lol


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Rosso. A casa


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

*Espulso Nagatomo*


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2015)

Espulso Nagatomo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Novembre 2015)

Che demente Nagatomo.


----------



## bettyzlatan (30 Novembre 2015)

Espulsione ridicola


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

*Napoli - Inter 1-0 fine PT*


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Speriamo finisca 30 a 0


----------



## davoreb (30 Novembre 2015)

L'inter meglio di quello che pensavo, ora il Napoli deve chiuderla.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> Espulsione ridicola


In effetti con questo metro di giudizio Felipe melo nel derby andava espulso 3 volte


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2015)

Mancini in fase di non possesso l'ha preparata bene, ma l'Inter è davvero imbarazzante quando deve costruire. Il Napule deve chiuderla per vincerla.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> Espulsione ridicola



haha ma senti chi parla... Felipo melo non dovrebbe manco più giocare con tutti i fallaci che fa..


----------



## de sica (30 Novembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> Espulsione ridicola



Al di là che l'Inter stia giocando meglio delle altre volte, cambia spacciatore


----------



## Serginho (30 Novembre 2015)

In Europa Nagatomo sarebbe stato espulso 10 volte su 10, quando applichi il regolamento senza favori o ragionamenti strani su compensazioni varie questo è quello che succede


----------



## koti (30 Novembre 2015)

L'Inter dietro è davvero solida. Non ha concesso nulla se non quel tiro a Higuain (gol bellissimo).


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

fuori icardi, dentro telles


----------



## bettyzlatan (30 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In effetti con questo metro di giudizio Felipe melo nel derby andava espulso 3 volte


Era un commento a caldo, nagatomo è un pirla.
Comunque boh siamo sterili però abbiamo concesso solo quel tiro


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Il Napoli stasera bene ma non benissimo.


----------



## bettyzlatan (30 Novembre 2015)

Che Giocatore higuain


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Novembre 2015)

L'Inter per il momento regge bene,molto solida, il Napoli forse sente troppo questa partita, e' un po' compassata


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

*Higuain 2-0*

Dio mio. Non ci sono parole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2015)

2-0 Pipita che stagione mamma mia.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

gooool! partita chiusa! olé!


----------



## koti (30 Novembre 2015)

Hahahaha, e 2!!!


----------



## mr.wolf (30 Novembre 2015)

Higuain


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma quanto è forte questo qui? 

Pazzesco.


----------



## davoreb (30 Novembre 2015)

Vabbè dai, se c'era un giocatore normale erano ancora 0-0


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Novembre 2015)

L'unico fuoriclasse in questo campionato


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Napoli in testa da solo dopo millenni


----------



## DannySa (30 Novembre 2015)

Bene così.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Novembre 2015)

Queste due lotteranno per lo scudetto alla fine..

Il Napoli può davvero vincerlo, vincono sia gli scontri diretti che contro le "Piccole" ove negli anni scorsi rubano punti al Napoli..

Dipenderà dal percorso in EL del Napoli..

Personalmente credo che vincerà l'Inter


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

gol del inter...


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Gol di quell'asino di Ljaic.

2-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2015)

Se va beh ora finisce ancora che pareggiano.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Meno male che hanno fatto il secondo va


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> gooool! partita chiusa! olé!




forse ho parlato troppo presto


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Novembre 2015)

Nooo sti sculati, ci vuole il terzo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Queste due lotteranno per lo scudetto alla fine..
> 
> Il Napoli può davvero vincerlo, vincono sia gli scontri diretti che contro le "Piccole" ove negli anni scorsi rubano punti al Napoli..
> 
> ...



Per mer sarà lotta Inter-Juve, avrei sempre dato favorita la Juve ma vista la fortuna dell'Inter un queste giornate do loro favoriti.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Novembre 2015)

2 a 1 Ljajic

Questa in**r non puo non deve vincere lo scudetto, sarebbe un insulto per il calcio per lo sport in generale.


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Novembre 2015)

L'inter in 10 sta giocando veramente bene, bisogna essere obiettivi,mi sta soprendendo


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Non possono farli pareggiare non ci voglio credere


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Novembre 2015)

Ljaic sembra Garrincha oggi


----------



## bettyzlatan (30 Novembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> L'inter in 10 sta giocando veramente bene, bisogna essere obiettivi,mi sta soprendendo



Son stupita


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma cosa fanno


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Novembre 2015)

Questi rischiano di pareggiare.. noi in 10 probabilmente ne avremmo presi altri 3/4


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma che ha fatto Higuain?!?!?


----------



## bettyzlatan (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma che giocatore è?


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2015)

se segnava questo veniva giù il San Paolo


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

il napoli non ci sta più dentro..sbaglia troppo...


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Ahahhahahahaahahahahahahahah


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

devo ammettere che l inter sta giocando bene....mamma mia due pali!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Novembre 2015)

Bisogna fare i complimenti all'Inter. Noi ne avremmo presi 10


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

*Napoli - Inter 2-1 FINALE*


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

finita la fortuna del inter...   hahaha


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Novembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare i complimenti all'Inter. Noi ne avremmo presi 10



Il Milan avrebbe vinto contro questo Napoli che aveva paura di vincere.


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Novembre 2015)

AHAHAHAHAHAH assurdo 2 pali, mio dio sono morti d'infarto tanti interisti. L'inter comunque bella squadra, esce sconfitta ma secondo me ha piu' potenziale del Napoli


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Novembre 2015)

Com'era? Ah si il coolo dell'Inter


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Il Napoli se l'è fatta addosso.

In condizioni normali sarebbe finita 4-0


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

buona partita dell'inter, ma il napoli non aveva più fiato.


----------



## Kaw (30 Novembre 2015)

Ha vinto il Napoli, ma duole ammetterlo è stata una grande Inter.
Però allo stesso tempo, all'inizio del campionato soprattutto hanno fatto tanti punti pur non meritando (pali per gli avversari e loro fanno gol subito dopo), direi che la fortuna gira per tutti.


----------



## koti (30 Novembre 2015)

La partita di oggi fa capire che i discorsi su "Inter tutta fortuna!1" erano abbastanza campati per aria. 

Queste due squadre si giocheranno lo scudetto fino alla fine.


----------



## bettyzlatan (30 Novembre 2015)

Partita pazzesca. Ci siamo anche noi


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

Godo Immensamente


----------



## kolao95 (30 Novembre 2015)

Buono, gli si è ritorto tutto il c... avuto in questi tre mesi.


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Novembre 2015)

Il problema del Napoli che non se gira Higuain per loro sono caxxi amari, invece l'Inter ha una squadra con piu' giocatori di classe. Dopo questa partita mi duole ammetterlo ma l'Inter puo' giocarsi lo scudetto e vincerlo


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Novembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Com'era? Ah si il coolo dell'Inter



Dopo mille partite in cui avete scoolato di brutto, stasera vi è girata male, come è giuso che sia.
E pensa, il Napoli se l'è fatta sotto, altrimenti ne avreste prese altre 3.


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2015)

Sul palo di Miranda mi è venuto un infarto. Il Napoli comunque se le fatta sotto dopo il 2-0, paradossalmente questa è l'unica partita dove l'Inter meritava di portarla a casa.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Novembre 2015)

L'importante è che Roma e florentia non arrivino tra le prime 3..specialmente la Roma.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Novembre 2015)

Il Napoli negli ultimi minuti ha dimostrato perchè non può essere considerato una pretendente per lo scudetto.


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2015)

Secondo tempo del Napoli non da grande squadra, per me dopo questa esce fortemente ridimensionato, paradossalmente ne esce meglio l'Inter da questa partita, questi lo scudetto se lo giocano fino alla fine. Il Napoli ho la vaga idea che farà la stessa fine della Fiorentina del Trap, Higuan come quel Batistuta uomo solo al comando ma appena torna sulla terra e ci tornerà lo sappiamo tutti voglio vedere dove vanno. Oggi Higuain ha battuto Inter 2-1.

P.S. Reina cosa esulta che ne ha combinate di ogni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Novembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Com'era? Ah si il coolo dell'Inter



Altre 7-8 partite del genere e forse siete in pari...


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Novembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il problema del Napoli che non se gira Higuain per loro sono caxxi amari, invece l'Inter ha una squadra con piu' giocatori di classe. Dopo questa partita mi duole ammetterlo ma l'Inter puo' giocarsi lo scudetto e vincerlo



Ma non diciamo fesserie. Il Napoli, in una delle sue partite peggiori, perchè ha avuto paura di vincere li ha distrutti sul piano del gioco. Non c'è stato paragone. 
Hamsik, Higuain, Insigne, Allan e Callejon son molto meglio di: Lampadina (per la forma della sua testa) Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic e Lijaic. Non scherziamo per favore. Questi hanno scoolato di brutto e sanno fare solo contropiedi. 
Io dico che non entreranno nemmeno in Champions League. Segnatevi sta frase.


----------



## ralf (30 Novembre 2015)

Senza Higuain il Napoli è il nulla, e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Novembre 2015)

Mi auguravo un ridimensionamento dell'Inter che purtroppo non c'è stato, al di là del risultato. Brutte sensazioni


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

A Napoli devono mantenere umiltà. Se festeggiano lo scudetto stasera non vanno da nessuna parte


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo fesserie. Il Napoli, in una delle sue partite peggiori, perchè ha avuto paura di vincere li ha distrutti sul piano del gioco. Non c'è stato paragone.
> Hamsik, Higuain, Insigne, Allan e Callejon son molto meglio di: Lampadina (per la forma della sua testa) Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic e Lijaic. Non scherziamo per favore. Questi hanno scoolato di brutto e sanno fare solo contropiedi.
> Io dico che non entreranno nemmeno in Champions League. Segnatevi sta frase.



Completamente d'accordo su tutto tranne che sull'Inter, per me lotteranno fino alla fine ed hanno il vantaggio di non avere le coppe.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

*questa partita è l'ennesima dimostrazione che con Ibra lo si vinceva a mani basse, bassissime*


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Novembre 2015)

Quanto sono esaltati i napoletani

Non lo vinceranno mai lo scudetto con un'esaltazione collettiva del genere


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Completamente d'accordo su tutto tranne che sull'Inter, per me lotteranno fino alla fine ed hanno il vantaggio di non avere le coppe.



Lo scudetto se lo giocheranno Juve e Napoli. Il terzo posto la Fiorentina e la Roma. L'Inter in Champions non ci arriva secondo me.
Ah, da notare che io mentre la Juve andava malissimo, lo dicevo che sarebbe tornata e che si sarebbe giocato di nuovo lo scudo.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Com'era? Ah si il coolo dell'Inter



stai scherzando vero??


----------



## bettyzlatan (30 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Completamente d'accordo su tutto tranne che sull'Inter, per me lotteranno fino alla fine ed hanno il vantaggio di non avere le coppe.



Si ma lotta con voi, siete i più credibili


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *questa partita è l'ennesima dimostrazione che con Ibra lo si vinceva a mani basse, bassissime*



Lo so. Ero sicurissimo che con Ibra, anche con una rosa piena di problemi, saremmo arrivati nella peggiore delle ipotesi terzi ma con ogni probabilità ci saremmo giocati lo scudetto.


----------



## bettyzlatan (30 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto se lo giocheranno Juve e Napoli. Il terzo posto la Fiorentina e la Roma. L'Inter in Champions non ci arriva secondo me.
> Ah, da notare che io mentre la Juve andava malissimo, lo dicevo che sarebbe tornata e che si sarebbe giocato di nuovo lo scudo.



Magari l inter pure arriva dietro di voi. Ma sei serio?


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Quanto sono esaltati i napoletani
> 
> Non lo vinceranno mai lo scudetto con un'esaltazione collettiva del genere



No, non lo vinceranno. Primo momento di difficoltà di sciolgono, comunque giocano bene e arrivano quasi sicuri nelle prime tre posizioni.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Novembre 2015)

Dopo 14 giornate per me non cambia nulla

Juventus ancora in pole
Roma, Napoli
Fiorentina, in**r
Lazio, Milan, Torino e Sassuolo


----------



## davoreb (30 Novembre 2015)

A difesa del Napoli bisogna dire che gli mancavano Mertens e Gabbiadini che nel finale avrebbero fatto comodo.

L'inter ha giocato Bene e non me lo aspettavo per niente.

Il rammarico rimane che con Ibra ma anche solo con un paio di buoni colpi per lo scudo potevamo esserci anche noi.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Novembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> Magari l inter pure arriva dietro di voi. Ma sei serio?



Ricordati dei miei post a Maggio. Non entrate in Champions quest'anno. Siete una squadra ridicola. Compatta, una squadra, ma pur sempre ridicola. 

Senza scoolate fate ridere i polli e stasera il Napoli in una delle sue peggiori partite vi ha preso a pallonate.


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo fesserie. Il Napoli, in una delle sue partite peggiori, perchè ha avuto paura di vincere li ha distrutti sul piano del gioco. Non c'è stato paragone.
> Hamsik, Higuain, Insigne, Allan e Callejon son molto meglio di: Lampadina (per la forma della sua testa) Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic e Lijaic. Non scherziamo per favore. Questi hanno scoolato di brutto e sanno fare solo contropiedi.
> Io dico che non entreranno nemmeno in Champions League. Segnatevi sta frase.


Vero ma in parte, se non segna Higuian sono caxxi, Callejon 0 goal in campionato, Insigne si e' giocato gia' i bonus,Mertens e Gabbiadini possono fare la differenza se solo giocassero..L'Inter ha giocatori di classe e puo' benissimo vincerlo lo scudetto, sono stato sempre il primo che ha parlato di kulovic, ma oggi mi hanno impressionato e giocato molto bene


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Novembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Vero ma in parte, se non segna Higuian sono caxxi, Callejon 0 goal in campionato, Insigne si e' giocato gia' i bonus,Mertens e Gabbiadini possono fare la differenza se solo giocassero..L'Inter ha giocatori di classe e puo' benissimo vincerlo lo scudetto, sono stato sempre il primo che ha sempre parlato di kulovic, ma oggi mi hanno impressionato e giocato molto bene



Callejon è importante tanto quando Higuain in questo Napoli. E' lui che mantiene l'equilibrio in quella squadra. Copre benissimo è fondamentale per gli equilibri Napoletani. Higuain è un fenomeno, ma il Napoli gioca bene, gioca di prima, ha le idee chiare. Stasera ha solamente avuto paura di vincere, altrimenti sarebbe finita benissimo 4-1 o 5-1.
L'unico giocatore di classe dell'Inter per me è Jovetic. Tutti gli altri son mediocri, a parte Icardi, ma non ha classe, è solo un mostro d'area.
A turno vedrai che torneranno a segnare tutti, ma quello che segnerà di meno sarà Callejon perchè gioca sempre lontano dalla porta.


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Mancini sta rosicando come una bestia su Premium. Godo.


----------



## davoreb (30 Novembre 2015)

Mancini farnetica a Premium è ridicolo.


----------



## DannySa (30 Novembre 2015)

Credo che se chiudiamo bene questo anno a gennaio con un mercato serio si potrebbe pensare di fare qualcosa anche noi... se la società non se lo mette in testa non si va da nessuna parte (ah ovviamente intendo la zona Champions).
Con Ibra, Witsel, Bacca, un Menez stabile 'sto scudetto era alla portata, peccato aver buttato via un altro anno, un anno in cui nessuna è ancora scappata a dicembre.
Vediamo che succede, se rimaniamo nei paraggi allora la società deve intervenire seriamente, se ci sciogliamo ancora allora smettessero di buttare dei soldi per nulla se l'intento è quello di navigare a vista.


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> Magari l inter pure arriva dietro di voi. Ma sei serio?




Sei su un forum milanista. O ti dai una regolata o verrai bannato/a.

Ultimo avvertimento.
[MENTION=2353]bettyzlatan[/MENTION]


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto se lo giocheranno Juve e Napoli. Il terzo posto la Fiorentina e la Roma. L'Inter in Champions non ci arriva secondo me.
> Ah, da notare che io mentre la Juve andava malissimo, lo dicevo che sarebbe tornata e che si sarebbe giocato di nuovo lo scudo.



Noi dobbiamo pensare al terzo posto, lo scudo quest'anno è andato sia per il mercato scriteriato della Marmotta sia perchè serve una stagione di transizione prima che certi giocatori possano arrivare ad un certo livello.
L'Inter prima di questa partita ha avuto delle sculate incredibili, sono il primo a dirlo, ma bisogna essere onesti: se (e dico SE) Mancini le partite le preparerà sempre così bene come stasera perderanno davvero pochissimi punti con le piccole. Paradossalmente escono da questa partita con alcune certezze nonostante la sconfitta.


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Novembre 2015)

Sono molto soddisfatta,almeno per ora mi godo questa classifica. Il Napoli è una bella squadra e non vedere l'Inter primo almeno per questa settimana è un bello spettacolo.


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2015)

Comunque per il Napule il vero banco di prova viene adesso. Il campionato si vince soprattutto facendo punti con le piccole, devono fare almeno 12 punti fino alla fine del girone d'andata. E aggiungo che stasera si è sentita tantissimo l'assenza di Mertens.


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mancini sta rosicando come una bestia su Premium. Godo.



E adesso su Sky. Invece di prendere le cose positive di questa partita rosica per l'espulsione sacrosanta di Nagatomo. Brutto segnale.

Edit: ah, a proposito, GODO.


----------



## juve_inworld (30 Novembre 2015)

Bella partita, ma Napoli e Inter non vinceranno nulla, l'inter ha fatto schifo il 1t e il napoli quasi tutto il 2t.



juventino ha scritto:


> Sul palo di Miranda mi è venuto un infarto. Il Napoli comunque se le fatta sotto dopo il 2-0, paradossalmente questa è l'unica partita dove l'Inter meritava di portarla a casa.



Bè, ormai tutti lo sanno che sei un prescritto


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Noi dobbiamo pensare al terzo posto, lo scudo quest'anno è andato sia per il mercato scriteriato della Marmotta sia perchè serve una stagione di transizione prima che certi giocatori possano arrivare ad un certo livello.
> L'Inter prima di questa partita ha avuto delle sculate incredibili, sono il primo a dirlo, ma bisogna essere onesti: se (e dico SE) Mancini le partite le preparerà sempre così bene come stasera perderanno davvero pochissimi punti con le piccole. Paradossalmente escono da questa partita con alcune certezze nonostante la sconfitta.



Voi lotterete per lo scudetto secondo me, non dico con certezza che lo vincerete (anche se secondo me sarà cosi) ma sarete li. Essere li significa occupare uno "slot" una rogna in più per chi vuole vincere. Il Napoli è una bellissima squadra, gioca bene ed è costante quest'anno. Hanno fiducia, ed hanno un allenatore umile che vola basso. La Fiorentina è un'altra bellissima squadra, simile al Napoli, ma meno forte come rosa. Sarà li pure lei fino alla fine. La Roma è il punto interrogativo più grande. Son sicuro che non vincerà, ma secondo me lotterà per il terzo posto. L'Inter invece è quella che mi dà più sicurezze. 
Per me è una rosa mediocre, ma compatta. Il loro punto di forza è che sono una squadra. Però la Fiorentina con il 4 a 1 e il Napoli stasera (in una delle sue peggiori partite) hanno dimostrato che lo scudo non è roba per l'Inter. Culovic sta finendo e si vedono i risultati. Non hanno gioco, contro una squadra che palleggia un po' vanno subito in confusione. Sanno fare solamente contropiedi. La difesa è scarsa e senza il centrocampo che filtra non è nulla di che. Mancini non è una cima, ma non è nemmeno stupido. Ecco perchè ha montato quella diga di mazzulatori davanti alla difesa.
Ma ripeto, per tutti questi motivi loro non vinceranno il campionato. Non tutte le domeniche ti capita di far gol con la piccola, scoolando. Ci sono anche le domeniche in cui la piccola di turno si copre bene e tu, Inter, non avendo molta qualità non riuscirai a passare negli spazi stretti e resterai impaltanata in un pareggio e chissà, magari anche in qualche sconfitta inaspettata. Sconfitta che verrà per mano della loro stessa arma: Il contropiede.


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mancini sta rosicando come una bestia su Premium. Godo.



Ha fatto una figura assolutamente pietosa. Parla addirittura di simulazione di Callejon, di giallo inventato. Accusa quelli di MP di raccontare agli spettatori bugie. Patetico!


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Voi lotterete per lo scudetto secondo me, non dico con certezza che lo vincerete (anche se secondo me sarà cosi) ma sarete li. Essere li significa occupare uno "slot" una rogna in più per chi vuole vincere. Il Napoli è una bellissima squadra, gioca bene ed è costante quest'anno. Hanno fiducia, ed hanno un allenatore umile che vola basso. La Fiorentina è un'altra bellissima squadra, simile al Napoli, ma meno forte come rosa. Sarà li pure lei fino alla fine. La Roma è il punto interrogativo più grande. Son sicuro che non vincerà, ma secondo me lotterà per il terzo posto. L'Inter invece è quella che mi dà più sicurezze.
> Per me è una rosa mediocre, ma compatta. Il loro punto di forza è che sono una squadra. Però la Fiorentina con il 4 a 1 e il Napoli stasera (in una delle sue peggiori partite) hanno dimostrato che lo scudo non è roba per l'Inter. Culovic sta finendo e si vedono i risultati. Non hanno gioco, contro una squadra che palleggia un po' vanno subito in confusione. Sanno fare solamente contropiedi. La difesa è scarsa e senza il centrocampo che filtra non è nulla di che. Mancini non è una cima, ma non è nemmeno stupido. Ecco perchè ha montato quella diga di mazzulatori davanti alla difesa.
> Ma ripeto, per tutti questi motivi loro non vinceranno il campionato. Non tutte le domeniche ti capita di far gol con la piccola, scoolando. Ci sono anche le domeniche in cui la piccola di turno si copre bene e tu, Inter, non avendo molta qualità non riuscirai a passare negli spazi stretti e resterai impaltanata in un pareggio e chissà, magari anche in qualche sconfitta inaspettata. Sconfitta che verrà per mano della loro stessa arma: Il contropiede.



Staremo a vedere, a me ovviamente va benissimo se le tue previsioni sull'Inter si avverano


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Novembre 2015)

Gioco di qui, gioco di qua, schemi di qui, schemi di qua...

Ma sto Napoli per quanto bello dipende tremendamente da Higuain, due palloni due gol, una roba IMPRESSIONANTE....e né l'uno né l'altro erano gol banali eh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Novembre 2015)

Per un Kulovic che se ne va, un Piangina che ritorna.

Tutto meraviglioso.


----------



## koti (30 Novembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Gioco di qui, gioco di qua, schemi di qui, schemi di qua...
> 
> Ma sto Napoli per quanto bello dipende tremendamente da Higuain, due palloni due gol, una roba IMPRESSIONANTE....e né l'uno né l'altro erano gol banali eh


E ne sfiora un altro che poteva essere pazzesco.


----------



## Hammer (30 Novembre 2015)

Per una volta la grande Inter ha ricevuto l'altra faccia della medaglia. Continuo a pensare che la favorita rimanga la Juventus.

Higuain illegale per questa Serie A



Admin ha scritto:


> Mancini sta rosicando come una bestia su Premium. Godo.



Stupendo. Godo di brutto.


----------



## de sica (30 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Voi lotterete per lo scudetto secondo me, non dico con certezza che lo vincerete (anche se secondo me sarà cosi) ma sarete li. Essere li significa occupare uno "slot" una rogna in più per chi vuole vincere. Il Napoli è una bellissima squadra, gioca bene ed è costante quest'anno. Hanno fiducia, ed hanno un allenatore umile che vola basso. La Fiorentina è un'altra bellissima squadra, simile al Napoli, ma meno forte come rosa. Sarà li pure lei fino alla fine. La Roma è il punto interrogativo più grande. Son sicuro che non vincerà, ma secondo me lotterà per il terzo posto. L'Inter invece è quella che mi dà più sicurezze.
> Per me è una rosa mediocre, ma compatta. Il loro punto di forza è che sono una squadra. Però la Fiorentina con il 4 a 1 e il Napoli stasera (in una delle sue peggiori partite) hanno dimostrato che lo scudo non è roba per l'Inter. Culovic sta finendo e si vedono i risultati. Non hanno gioco, contro una squadra che palleggia un po' vanno subito in confusione. Sanno fare solamente contropiedi. La difesa è scarsa e senza il centrocampo che filtra non è nulla di che. Mancini non è una cima, ma non è nemmeno stupido. Ecco perchè ha montato quella diga di mazzulatori davanti alla difesa.
> Ma ripeto, per tutti questi motivi loro non vinceranno il campionato. Non tutte le domeniche ti capita di far gol con la piccola, scoolando. Ci sono anche le domeniche in cui la piccola di turno si copre bene e tu, Inter, non avendo molta qualità non riuscirai a passare negli spazi stretti e resterai impaltanata in un pareggio e chissà, magari anche in qualche sconfitta inaspettata. Sconfitta che verrà per mano della loro stessa arma: Il contropiede.



Adesso non esageriamo. L'inter ha una buona difesa invece, altrimenti non avrebbe subito così pochi gol. Va bene tutto, però dobbiamo essere obiettivi. Oggi hanno fatto una gran partita, e tutto paradossalmente dopo l'espulsione di nagatomo. Per me lotteranno fino alla fine. Tuttavia credo che il napoli oggi abbia avuto paura di vincere, e non ha giocato al massimo del suo potenziale. E' una campionato incerto questo, dove anche la juve torna prepotentemente in lizza per vincerlo.
In tutto ciò, noi non c'entriamo una mazza


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (30 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mancini sta rosicando come una bestia su Premium. Godo.





davoreb ha scritto:


> Mancini farnetica a Premium è ridicolo.



Questo qui ha rosicato per gli arbitri anche quando ha preso 4 pere dalla fiorentina, figurarsi...


----------



## kolao95 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ho visto solo ora la parata di Reina.. Sono scioccato!


----------



## Marco23 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Il napoli e' solo corsa,pressing e higuain. L'inter secondo me e' da 3 /4 posto


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

e mancini piange...


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo fesserie. Il Napoli, in una delle sue partite peggiori, perchè ha avuto paura di vincere li ha distrutti sul piano del gioco. Non c'è stato paragone.
> Hamsik, Higuain, Insigne, Allan e Callejon son molto meglio di: Lampadina (per la forma della sua testa) Perisic, Icardi, Jovetic e Lijaic. Non scherziamo per favore. Questi hanno scoolato di brutto e sanno fare solo contropiedi.
> Io dico che non entreranno nemmeno in Champions League. Segnatevi sta frase.





juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque per il Napule il vero banco di prova viene adesso. Il campionato si vince soprattutto facendo punti con le piccole, devono fare almeno 12 punti fino alla fine del girone d'andata. E aggiungo che stasera si è sentita tantissimo l'assenza di Mertens.


Mertens bel giocatore, e' vero avrebbe dato una marcia in piu nel finale


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Adesso non esageriamo. L'inter ha una buona difesa invece, altrimenti non avrebbe subito così pochi gol. Va bene tutto, però dobbiamo essere obiettivi. Oggi hanno fatto una gran partita, e tutto paradossalmente dopo l'espulsione di nagatomo. Per me lotteranno fino alla fine. Tuttavia credo che il napoli oggi abbia avuto paura di vincere, e non ha giocato al massimo del suo potenziale. E' una campionato incerto questo, dove anche la juve torna prepotentemente in lizza per vincerlo.
> In tutto ciò, noi non c'entriamo una mazza



L'Inter per me non ha una buona difesa. Murillo e' mediocre, Miranda e' buono e i terzini fanno pena. L'Inter ha una buona fase difensiva, che e' cosa ben diversa dall'avere una difesa forte. Il tempo dara' le risposte che cerchiamo, anche se io sono sicuro della mia idea. Forse sono troppo arrogante


----------



## de sica (1 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque il mancio scandaloso eh.. peggio di Pianzarri


----------



## bettyzlatan (1 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sei su un forum milanista. O ti dai una regolata o verrai bannato/a.
> 
> Ultimo avvertimento.
> [MENTION=2353]bettyzlatan[/MENTION]


Chiaro, mi spiace però permettimi di dire che non ho detto chissà cosa. Comunque ok


----------



## de sica (1 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque non farei troppi drammi per questa partita. Il napoli ha dimostrato di saper fare punti con le piccole, quest'anno. Al di là della paura di vincere, hanno comunque vinto e sono altri 3 punti in cascina. E vi dirò di più, non avevano gabbiadini e mertens che sono due ottime riserve, e hanno dovuto impiegare maggio, el kaddouri e david lopez che sono i giocatori dell'europa league. Hanno gestito malissimo il pallone, e l'inter ha attaccato di massa con la forza della disperazione. Se sarri farà tesoro degli ultimi venti minuti, saranno ancora più forti e accreditati per vincere alla fine


----------



## juventino (1 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque il mancio scandaloso eh.. peggio di Pianzarri



Ma perchè i tweet dei vari tifosi vip contro Orsato?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2015)

Pipita


----------



## JesusHeKnows (1 Dicembre 2015)

L inter sta pagando ora tutta la fortuna che ha avuto, non sono brocchi, ma nemmeno da primo posto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque il mancio scandaloso eh.. peggio di Pianzarri



Vergognoso, soprattutto quando ha detto che gli arbitri godono di più a cacciare un giocatore che ad andare con una donna.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Dicembre 2015)

Il primo giallo al topo giapponese non c'era


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Com'era? Ah si il coolo dell'Inter



No infatti. Il 70% dei vostri punti è frutto di fortuna, mo per due pali cioè situazione statisticamente ancora molto favorevole a voi tutto considerato, rosicate. E io godo, godo a sentirvi rosicare. Godo come un suino a leggerti perchè so che rosichi, che volevi vincere e hai perso e non puoi neanche dire che avete giocato bene perchè fino a ieri eravate tutti un "eh ma conta il risultato". E io godo.


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ah aggiungo: Mancini allenatore perfetto per loro. Senza stile, rosicone, piangina. Falsamente buonista, ipocrita, perdente nel d.n.a.


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque il Napoli gioca da paura, anche meglio della Fiorentina, che come avevo detto, non ha la rosa adatta, per 2'competizioni, però sul Napoli ho ancora un dubbio, voglio vederli qualche partita senza Higuain, che è il loro giocatore migliore. Se sapranno continuare a vincere pure senza di lui, sono davvero i favoriti numeri 1 al titolo


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il primo giallo al topo giapponese non c'era



Nemmeno per me, però un giocatore internazionale che ha vinto tanto non può permettersi di prendere un secondo giallo del genere. Cioè il secondo giallo è una cosa voluta da Nagatomo, non un normale contrasto di gioco


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il primo giallo al topo giapponese non c'era



Per me il primo è netto, si da sempre. Forse il secondo è esagerato perchè lo tocca appena e quello del napoli fa una scena, però è stato stupido.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> No infatti. Il 70% dei vostri punti è frutto di fortuna, mo per due pali cioè situazione statisticamente ancora molto favorevole a voi tutto considerato, rosicate. E io godo, godo a sentirvi rosicare. Godo come un suino a leggerti perchè so che rosichi, che volevi vincere e hai perso e non puoi neanche dire che avete giocato bene perchè fino a ieri eravate tutti un "eh ma conta il risultato". E io godo.



Hahahahah


----------



## kolao95 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ah, e comunque..



juventino ha scritto:


> Sono convinti...


----------



## juventino (1 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ah, e comunque..



Il supercampione non ha manco giocato....peccato, con lui in campo sarebbero rimasti in 9.


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il supercampione non ha manco giocato....peccato, con lui in campo sarebbero rimasti in 9.



Con i suoi interventi puliti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ah aggiungo: Mancini allenatore perfetto per loro. Senza stile, rosicone, piangina. Falsamente buonista, ipocrita, perdente nel d.n.a.



Perfetta analisi di Mancini, racchiude tutti gli aggettivi che ho usato nel corso degli anni in un unico post.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

mamma mia , ho visto l'intervista ahahah ..ma cosa sta rosicando .... GODO pure io.. rosica rosica ciuffo.. che la fortuna gira per tutti e devi perdere altre 3 partite almeno per andare a pari di quelle vinte per cooulo


----------



## smallball (1 Dicembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vergognoso, soprattutto quando ha detto che gli arbitri godono di più a cacciare un giocatore che ad andare con una donna.



attaccare in questo modo De Marco e' vergognoso,l'ex arbitro di Chiavari e' un moviolista equilibrato che non eccede mai nelle sue valutazioni


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> No infatti. Il 70% dei vostri punti è frutto di fortuna, mo per due pali cioè situazione statisticamente ancora molto favorevole a voi tutto considerato, rosicate. E io godo, godo a sentirvi rosicare. Godo come un suino a leggerti perchè so che rosichi, che volevi vincere e hai perso e non puoi neanche dire che avete giocato bene perchè fino a ieri eravate tutti un "eh ma conta il risultato". E io godo.



ti amo


----------

